# poison stopper skull cross bones



## groundsloth (Mar 20, 2015)

This is a pretty cool poison stopper with Skull and Crossbones.Seems to be kind of rare. Any info?


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 21, 2015)

It might be rare, as I have never seen it before, but most stoppers did not have embossing on poisons, but just a few.  majority just had corks.  So I'm inclined to think this went to a booze bottle, as decking them out to look like Dad's hooch was poison was popular during a period of time in the past.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 21, 2015)

cool very cool .


----------



## Ace31 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've never seen a stopper like that before, it looks pretty wicked.


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks, Never knew about making booze out to look like poison.That makes sense!Very interesting


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 21, 2015)

Is it a ground glass stopper or cork wrap?


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 22, 2015)

Ground glass


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2015)

That should eliminate a booze for the most part. I'd go with something in an apothecaries cabinet.


----------

